# What Is Your Oldest Cockatiel?



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a male cockatiel that is 11 years old and I knew someone that had one that lived for 23 years!!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

My oldest is turning 9.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Angel is the same age Cheryl!! i had him from a little baby who wasn't quite weaned either...even tho the breeder said he was...or he may have reverted once in his new home...either way..


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> Angel is the same age Cheryl!! i had him from a little baby who wasn't quite weaned either...even tho the breeder said he was...or he may have reverted once in his new home...either way..


I got him before he was weaned as well. I finished hand feeding him.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My eldest is Gracie who must be 4 now!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Squeak or Jasper would be the oldest. They're 4-5 maybe 3.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know my oldest aren't banned and the ppl i got them from didn't have a clue about anything about them 

But I know I had one of the bunch who was banned and he was 21 yrs old


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Angelica is my eldest and i believe her to be around 3 though i'm not completely sure
Mikey


----------



## athalia (Nov 16, 2007)

mine goin 4 soon...hope he last forever n ever...n hope he dosnt cranky too..haha!!


----------



## Sue (Dec 11, 2008)

My oldest, Norman passed away last month at 26. I had his daughter and she passed away when she was 18.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

My eldest are a bonded pair that are 6 years old.


----------



## animalfanatic! (Sep 21, 2008)

7 months on the 13th


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

I was told that MoMo was around 7-8 years old based on his previous history.:blink:


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Harley is over 11 yrs.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Earl is 1 and a half years old, exactly.  Well, not the date, but from this month!


----------

